# SiteOne Prices



## BHopper (May 28, 2019)

I have a question. I wanted to purchase some items locally from my SiteOne. When reviewing pricing they seems to be anywhere from $50-$75 dollars more expensive than the normal places I purchase from. I'm willing to purchase locally and understand the price is normally more but you have to be within reason.

Question is this normal? Is SiteOne normally more expensive from you experience? Does anyone know if they price match before I ask the local location.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SiteOne is heavily geared towards landscape contractors. Pricing is fluid based on the volume your account buys annually. If you create an account online, the prices drop significantly.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

I've noticed when I purchase something at siteone, the price they charge at checkout is usually much cheaper than the prices listed on their website.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Agree. Sounds like they are quoting you "list prices". I would either create an account or ask them if they can enter it as a "cash wholesale" (or similar) transaction to get the price down.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

+1 to the above. Two days ago I walked in and they priced a bag at $100 in store that showed $160 online. Still more expensive than I was willing to pay for SOP (I don't need Elite greens grade SGN 100 prills) and they didn't have stock of the less pricey versions.

Even after knocking it down a bunch they can still be expensive, but sometimes they are the only local supplier and therefore the cheapest source of 50# bags of certain fertilizers.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I have noticed that a non-commercial account will get you nowhere as far as discounted prices. A commercial account provides significant discounts. If you don't have an account, you can always ask the person helping you regarding the best price but that is hit or miss depending on who you get at the counter. I have heard that each location is different so YMMV. I know locally they beat the heck out of online prices with some products and fall far short on others.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

I usually find prices at site one really good. They have a lot of products available. You really have to look at everything they have and read labels. Some stores carry different stuff. Currently, one of my local stores has 39 types of fertilizer and another local site one has 84 types of fertilizer.

I recently needed some granular Clearys fungicide. They have the lesco version for $55, same size and % AI. That is $16 less than the cheapest place I have found for Clearys.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Good info here - Quick follow up question.

I've been buying stuff from them for 10 years, but only recently set up a homeowner account. One of the reps said the account gives you lower prices, which agrees with what you guys are saying above.

But all of my price quotes on my account when I search for items or add them to lists are identical to the list price. I only have one purchase on my account so far, though. It sounds like you guys are saying that as you start using your account, quoted prices for items you've previously bought start to drop for subsequent purchases, based on your buying frequency and volume. Is this correct? Even with homeowner accounts? Or are all you guys who notice lower prices using commercial accounts? It's not clear how this all works.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I set up a homeowner account and it provide zilch in discounts. It wasn't until I started using a commercial account for a project we are working on at a church that I noticed the commercial accounts have a significant discount when compared to homeowner accounts or the list price.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

I have a homeowner account and when I look online, the prices are the same as if I had no account at all. When I go to my local siteone, they'll ring it up at checkout, and the prices is usually about 30-40% less than the online site, and they don't even ask me if I have an account. In my experience, the prices in person at the store have been much cheaper than their online listed prices regardless if I have an account or not. I've bought T-Nex from them at prices cheaper than I've ever seen anywhere else, even without giving them my account details. Having a commercial account might even make things cheaper.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

As a follow-up to my post above, this morning I went to a different location that their website showed had stock of three versions of the fert I wanted (0-0-50 SOP) including the two versions with significantly lower list price. Guy checked his computer at the counter, couldn't find them, and a "lemme see what I can do for you" later I'm out the door for $55 with a 50# bag that they list for $160. Potash is never really cheap and it's basically the same price as the best I could find locally >2 years ago. Can't complain about that.

Some items won't show a list price online without logging in, so maybe an account is useful just for a ballpark idea. But I don't have an account and they've treated me pretty well as a Joe Schmoe walk-in on more than one occasion.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> I set up a homeowner account and it provide zilch in discounts. It wasn't until I started using a commercial account for a project we are working on at a church that I noticed the commercial accounts have a significant discount when compared to homeowner accounts or the list price.


This is my experience, too. I created my account over a year ago, and even after numerous purchases, I don't see a discount.

I asked two different guys behind the counter that I deal with regularly at the two locations I go to, and both said the account "discount" applies to some products. It's a luck of the draw sort of thing.

But yes, sometimes, I'll see something in there way cheaper than anywhere else. Recently saw 10oz bottles of Celsius for $90-ish. Also picked up a bag of 20-5-10 for $31.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

It's kind of a your mileage may vary situation with Siteone. I usually go at off peak hours and have been working with the same employee for a few seasons. I have received discounts on several products and I only have a residential account, it just depends on who your working with.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Boy_meets_lawn said:


> It's kind of a your mileage may vary situation with Siteone. I usually go at off peak hours and have been working with the same employee for a few seasons. I have received discounts on several products and I only have a residential account, it just depends on who your working with.


I agree with this 100%. Every SiteOne is different but if you go in there when they are not busy, they seem like they are more willing to help you. Also, if you go in there, be a little educated on what you are looking for and show them that you aren't some hapless homeowner shopping at Lowe's. I know my local SiteOne has hooked me up several times with products they didn't have but another store in the area had it and they had it delivered to them so I could pick it up and they gave me the best price they could. It's just a matter of being friendly, nice and grateful will get you pretty far in this world


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

This thread is a little ridiculous, just chill out. There is a ton of misinformation on here. Download the app and sign up for a BUSINESS account. Make up a name, they don't care. Prices do not change with the amount you buy. You don't get a deal sometimes and not other times.

ALSO, they will price match to DOMYOWN.com and other major competitors. Recently needed some granular headway. Their price for my business account was $90. DOMYOWN had it for $71 on sale from $79 and they price matched it no problem.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

learningeveryday said:


> This thread is a little ridiculous, just chill out. There is a ton of misinformation on here.


🤣🤣 Yeah, everybody just cool it. 🤣🤣


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

JayGo said:


> learningeveryday said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is a little ridiculous, just chill out. There is a ton of misinformation on here.
> ...




I just follow this thread to read the comments. :lol:


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

I'm sure mine will price match any legit online price but I have been discounted much more than anything I could find online. Like I said YMMV and I am glad my location treats me well.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

It would help me if everybody updated their signatures to state which way they store their powerhead: horizontal or vertical. Because then I would know who to take seriously.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

ionicatoms said:


> It would help me if everybody updated their signatures to state which way they store their powerhead: horizontal or vertical. Because then I would know who to take seriously.


Of course, the Echo is stored vertical.

However, I am the guy who asked my local site one rep if he could give me a shareholder discount. He had never heard that one before...I probably paid more for the Fusilade. 😉


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would think you are still paying more for a product if they are price matching DOMYOWN since they have shipping factored into the price of the product already and you are buying it from a brick and mortar store. I have also been noticing that Amazon isn't always the best price anymore on a lot of products and if you can find it locally you can save a lot more.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> ionicatoms said:
> 
> 
> > It would help me if everybody updated their signatures to state which way they store their powerhead: horizontal or vertical. Because then I would know who to take seriously.
> ...


Yes - the shareholder discount adds 14% to the non-discounted full retail price.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> ionicatoms said:
> 
> 
> > It would help me if everybody updated their signatures to state which way they store their powerhead: horizontal or vertical. Because then I would know who to take seriously.
> ...


You did. With a business account, it is still ~$35 more than DOMYOWN and the other popular online competitors.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> I would think you are still paying more for a product if they are price matching DOMYOWN since they have shipping factored into the price of the product already and you are buying it from a brick and mortar store. I have also been noticing that Amazon isn't always the best price anymore on a lot of products and if you can find it locally you can save a lot more.


I used DOMYOWN as the example here because it was the cheapest price for that product specifically, locally and online. So no, you are not paying more for a product in this case.

FYI you should never buy liquids, especially expensive liquids on Amazon. There are a lot of issues with watered down products. It's a risk.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

I do think some people misunderstand how business choose their target markets and price accordingly.

SiteOne does not aim to be, nor need to be the best price on everything. A majority of their customers walk in an simply buy what they need on the spot, and then it either gets charged to a larger corporation or they pass the price on to the customer. It's like companies don't pay more taxes when the government raises taxes on them - they simply raise their prices and the consumer ends up paying those higher taxes (not politics talking - simple economics).

We on this forum - who look to save every dollar (I am one of those people) - are in the minority of their customers. Some of us have better luck than others depending on the branch and employee on getting better pricing. There are times I go into SiteOne and they are priced well, there are time not. There are time DoMyOwn is priced well, there are times not. Etc. Etc.

DoMyOwn is aiming to be more price conscious as they don't have the crews simply walking in on a daily basis and buying 10 bags of a product for a job on that day. It's a different target market.

AND, SiteOne, like every company, has different regions and regional managers with different profit goals for each store. This will allow some to be more flexible than others.

So it's tough to blanket SiteOne and nail them down with one specific policy. Remember, we are not their target customers.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

learningeveryday said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > However, I am the guy who asked my local site one rep if he could give me a shareholder discount. He had never heard that one before...I probably paid more for the Fusilade. 😉
> ...


True, but unfortunately Domyown does not offer same day delivery. I needed it immediately as I was about to spray!


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> learningeveryday said:
> 
> 
> > TulsaFan said:
> ...


That EXACTLY proves what I just posted above about their pricing structure.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> learningeveryday said:
> 
> 
> > TulsaFan said:
> ...


Case in point. Simply asking them to price match would have saved you significant money and you would still have the product same day.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

It also doesn't hurt to ask them if there's an account you can buy under. When I first started buying from SiteOne probably 15 years ago one of the guys told me to use a specific account who was also homeowner. He puts it in my name under that account. They said this helps that guy out by having his account show he's buying more also (they did a crack down on accounts several years ago and made it more difficult for just anyone to have an account). Most of the times the price I pay is cheaper than what I would pay online. Same goes for my local Ewing store - one guy there used to work at SiteOne and remembered me and told me what account to use there.


----------

